

Security Tents - deletes
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/11/security_tents.html

======
masterponomo
Invented by Mel Brooks in the 60's: [http://hilobrow.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/07/cone-of-silen...](http://hilobrow.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/07/cone-of-silence-1.jpg)

~~~
joezydeco
Churchill might have scooped Brooks.

Winston Churchill's secure telephone line from his Cabinet War Rooms to
Washington DC was housed in a small closet. Rumors were that this was
Churchill's private bathroom and everyone left it alone:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGSALY](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGSALY)

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthony-
gurr/10782926364/](http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthony-gurr/10782926364/)

------
rwmj
Nothing new. There's a picture of the inside of one of these tents[1] and
Wikipedia covers them[2].

[1] [http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-
canada-12810675](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12810675)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensitive_Compartmented_Inform...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensitive_Compartmented_Information_Facility)

~~~
nekopa
True, but what he mentions, and what you can see in the photo is that they
forgot about the floor.

Unless the security tent comes with a floral printed, carpeted floor...

~~~
rwmj
Why do you think that all these technical people would forget about the floor?
So the tent comes with a crappy carpet, so what?

------
teddyh
> US security officials demand that their bosses - not just the president, but
> members of Congress, diplomats, policymakers and military officers - take
> such precautions when travelling abroad because it is widely acknowledged
> that their hosts often have no qualms about snooping on their guests.

“No qualms” indeed.

------
eudox
All those people living in basements lined with tinfoil were right all along.

------
andrewcooke
fwiw, this was reported in the local press when he was here (chile), although
i can't find anything now. that was a couple of years back, so this isn't new.

------
nodata
Next up: Guantanamo-style "secure hoods" containing smart "Google Glass"-style
glasses.

------
16s
The Cone of Silence lives.

------
mkramlich
startup idea:

it sounds increasingly like there could be market demand for a commercial
product equivalent

